# gvfs portupgrade failure



## kenchu (May 7, 2011)

I am using FreeBSD 8.2 release. When I try to upgrade firefox to 4.0, I get error message saying that the system cannot upgrade gvfs-1.6.6 to gvfs-1.6.6_1. The messages are the same as the message shown in http://forum.nginx.org/read.php?23,153048

Please help me to solve the problem. Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2011)

The solution is also posted in the thread you mentioned.

It's also in /usr/ports/UPDATING:


> 20090921:
> AFFECTS: users of archivers/lzmautils, archivers/lzmautils-devel
> AUTHOR: Christian Weisgerber <naddy@FreeBSD.org>
> 
> ...


----------



## kenchu (May 10, 2011)

After running 
`# portupgrade -o archivers/xz lzmautils\*`
`# portupgrade -R firefox`
I get the following message:


```
config.status: creating test/Makefile
config.status: creating po/Makefile.in
config.status: creating config.h
config.status: executing depfiles commands
config.status: executing libtool commands
config.status: executing default-1 commands
config.status: executing po/stamp-it commands
configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --with-gconf-source

gvfs configuration summary:

        gio module directory : ${exec_prefix}/lib/gio/modules

        hotplug backend:              hal

        FTP/HTTP/WebDAV support       yes
        ObexFTP support               no
        Samba support:                yes
        FUSE support:                 no
        CDDA support:                 yes
        Gphoto2 support:              yes
        archive support:              yes
        AFC support:                  no
        GConf support:                yes
        DNS-SD support:               yes
        Build HAL volume monitor:     yes (with fast init path: yes)
        Build GDU volume monitor:     no
        GNOME Keyring support:        yes
        Bash-completion support:      yes

===>  Building for gvfs-1.6.6_1
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/gvfs/work/gvfs-1.6.6'
Making all in common
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/gvfs/work/gvfs-1.6.6/common'
  CC     gsysutils.lo
  CC     gvfsdbusutils.lo
  CC     gmountspec.lo
  CC     gmountoperationdbus.lo
  CC     gmountsource.lo
  CC     gmounttracker.lo
  CC     gvfsdaemonprotocol.lo
  CC     gvfsicon.lo
  CC     gvfsmountinfo.lo
  CC     gvfsfileinfo.lo
  CCLD   libgvfscommon.la
  CC     libgvfscommon_dnssd_la-gvfsdnssdutils.lo
  CC     libgvfscommon_dnssd_la-gvfsdnssdresolver.lo
  CCLD   libgvfscommon-dnssd.la
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gvfs/work/gvfs-1.6.6/common'
Making all in metadata
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/gvfs/work/gvfs-1.6.6/metadata'
  CC     metatree.lo
  CC     metabuilder.lo
  CC     crc32.lo
  CCLD   libmetadata.la
  CC     meta-daemon.o
  CCLD   gvfsd-metadata
  CC     meta-ls.o
  CCLD   meta-ls
  CC     meta-get.o
  CCLD   meta-get
  CC     meta-set.o
  CCLD   meta-set
  CC     meta-get-tree.o
  CCLD   meta-get-tree
meta-get-tree.o(.text+0x168): In function `main':
: warning: warning: this program uses gets(), which is unsafe.
  CC     metadata-nautilus.o
  CCLD   convert-nautilus-metadata
  GEN    gvfs-metadata.service
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gvfs/work/gvfs-1.6.6/metadata'
Making all in client
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/gvfs/work/gvfs-1.6.6/client'
  CC     gdaemonvfs.lo
  CC     gdaemonmount.lo
  CC     gdaemonvolumemonitor.lo
  CC     gdaemonfile.lo
  CC     gdaemonfileinputstream.lo
  CC     gdaemonfileoutputstream.lo
  CC     gdaemonfileenumerator.lo
  CC     gdaemonfilemonitor.lo
  CC     gvfsdaemondbus.lo
  CC     gvfsiconloadable.lo
  CC     gvfsuriutils.lo
  CC     gvfsurimapper.lo
  CC     smburi.lo
  CC     httpuri.lo
  CCLD   libgvfsdbus.la
  CC     test_uri_utils-test-uri-utils.o
  CC     test_uri_utils-gvfsuriutils.o
  CCLD   test-uri-utils
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gvfs/work/gvfs-1.6.6/client'
Making all in daemon
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/gvfs/work/gvfs-1.6.6/daemon'
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/gvfs/work/gvfs-1.6.6/daemon'
Making all in trashlib
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/gvfs/work/gvfs-1.6.6/daemon/trashlib'
  CC     libtrash_a-dirwatch.o
  CC     libtrash_a-trashdir.o
  CC     libtrash_a-trashitem.o
  CC     libtrash_a-trashwatcher.o
  CC     libtrash_a-trashexpunge.o
  AR     libtrash.a
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gvfs/work/gvfs-1.6.6/daemon/trashlib'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/gvfs/work/gvfs-1.6.6/daemon'
  CC     gvfsdaemon.lo
  CC     gvfsbackend.lo
  CC     gvfschannel.lo
  CC     gvfsreadchannel.lo
  CC     gvfswritechannel.lo
  CC     gvfsmonitor.lo
  CC     gvfsdaemonutils.lo
  CC     gvfsjob.lo
  CC     gvfsjobsource.lo
  CC     gvfsjobdbus.lo
  CC     gvfsjobmount.lo
  CC     gvfsjobunmount.lo
  CC     gvfsjobmountmountable.lo
  CC     gvfsjobunmountmountable.lo
  CC     gvfsjobstartmountable.lo
  CC     gvfsjobstopmountable.lo
  CC     gvfsjobpollmountable.lo
  CC     gvfsjobopenforread.lo
  CC     gvfsjobopeniconforread.lo
  CC     gvfsjobread.lo
  CC     gvfsjobseekread.lo
  CC     gvfsjobcloseread.lo
  CC     gvfsjobopenforwrite.lo
  CC     gvfsjobwrite.lo
  CC     gvfsjobseekwrite.lo
  CC     gvfsjobclosewrite.lo
  CC     gvfsjobqueryinfo.lo
  CC     gvfsjobqueryinforead.lo
  CC     gvfsjobqueryinfowrite.lo
  CC     gvfsjobqueryfsinfo.lo
  CC     gvfsjobenumerate.lo
  CC     gvfsjobsetdisplayname.lo
  CC     gvfsjobtrash.lo
  CC     gvfsjobdelete.lo
  CC     gvfsjobcopy.lo
  CC     gvfsjobmove.lo
  CC     gvfsjobpush.lo
  CC     gvfsjobpull.lo
  CC     gvfsjobmakedirectory.lo
  CC     gvfsjobmakesymlink.lo
  CC     gvfsjobsetattribute.lo
  CC     gvfsjobqueryattributes.lo
  CC     gvfsjobcreatemonitor.lo
  CC     dbus-gmain.lo
  CC     gvfskeyring.lo
  CCLD   libdaemon.la
  CC     mount.o
  CC     main.o
  CCLD   gvfsd
  CC     gvfsd_sftp-gvfsbackendsftp.o
  CC     gvfsd_sftp-pty_open.o
  CC     gvfsd_sftp-daemon-main.o
  CC     gvfsd_sftp-daemon-main-generic.o
  CCLD   gvfsd-sftp
  CC     gvfsd_trash-gvfsbackendtrash.o
  CC     gvfsd_trash-daemon-main.o
  CC     gvfsd_trash-daemon-main-generic.o
  CCLD   gvfsd-trash
  CC     gvfsd_computer-gvfsbackendcomputer.o
  CC     gvfsd_computer-daemon-main.o
  CC     gvfsd_computer-daemon-main-generic.o
  CCLD   gvfsd-computer
  CC     gvfsd_burn-gvfsbackendburn.o
  CC     gvfsd_burn-daemon-main.o
  CC     gvfsd_burn-daemon-main-generic.o
  CCLD   gvfsd-burn
  CC     gvfsd_localtest-gvfsbackendlocaltest.o
  CC     gvfsd_localtest-daemon-main.o
  CC     gvfsd_localtest-daemon-main-generic.o
  CCLD   gvfsd-localtest
  CC     gvfsd_ftp-gvfsftpconnection.o
  CC     gvfsd_ftp-gvfsftpdircache.o
  CC     gvfsd_ftp-gvfsftpfile.o
  CC     gvfsd_ftp-gvfsftptask.o
  CC     gvfsd_ftp-gvfsbackendftp.o
  CC     gvfsd_ftp-ParseFTPList.o
  CC     gvfsd_ftp-daemon-main.o
  CC     gvfsd_ftp-daemon-main-generic.o
  CCLD   gvfsd-ftp
  CC     gvfsd_http-soup-input-stream.o
  CC     gvfsd_http-soup-output-stream.o
  CC     gvfsd_http-gvfsbackendhttp.o
  CC     gvfsd_http-daemon-main.o
  CC     gvfsd_http-daemon-main-generic.o
  CCLD   gvfsd-http
  CC     gvfsd_dav-soup-input-stream.o
  CC     gvfsd_dav-soup-output-stream.o
  CC     gvfsd_dav-gvfsbackendhttp.o
  CC     gvfsd_dav-gvfsbackenddav.o
  CC     gvfsd_dav-daemon-main.o
  CC     gvfsd_dav-daemon-main-generic.o
  CCLD   gvfsd-dav
  CC     gvfsd_smb_browse-gvfsbackendsmbbrowse.o
  CC     gvfsd_smb_browse-daemon-main.o
  CC     gvfsd_smb_browse-daemon-main-generic.o
  CCLD   gvfsd-smb-browse
  CC     gvfsd_smb-gvfsbackendsmb.o
  CC     gvfsd_smb-daemon-main.o
  CC     gvfsd_smb-daemon-main-generic.o
  CCLD   gvfsd-smb
  CC     gvfsd_cdda-gvfsbackendcdda.o
  CC     gvfsd_cdda-daemon-main.o
  CC     gvfsd_cdda-daemon-main-generic.o
  CCLD   gvfsd-cdda
  CC     gvfsd_gphoto2-gvfsbackendgphoto2.o
  CC     gvfsd_gphoto2-daemon-main.o
  CC     gvfsd_gphoto2-daemon-main-generic.o
  CCLD   gvfsd-gphoto2
  CC     gvfsd_network-gvfsbackendnetwork.o
  CC     gvfsd_network-daemon-main.o
  CC     gvfsd_network-daemon-main-generic.o
  CCLD   gvfsd-network
  CC     gvfsd_dnssd-gvfsbackenddnssd.o
  CC     gvfsd_dnssd-daemon-main.o
  CC     gvfsd_dnssd-daemon-main-generic.o
  CCLD   gvfsd-dnssd
  CC     gvfsd_archive-gvfsbackendarchive.o
  CC     gvfsd_archive-daemon-main.o
  CC     gvfsd_archive-daemon-main-generic.o
  CCLD   gvfsd-archive
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_stream_encoder@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_alone_decoder@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_memusage@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_stream_decoder@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_code@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_end@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_lzma_preset@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_alone_encoder@XZ_5.0'
gmake[4]: *** [gvfsd-archive] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gvfs/work/gvfs-1.6.6/daemon'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gvfs/work/gvfs-1.6.6/daemon'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gvfs/work/gvfs-1.6.6/daemon'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gvfs/work/gvfs-1.6.6'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gvfs.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gvfs.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20110510-53121-1tzy0gi-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=gvfs-
 1.6.6 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=1.6.6 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
--->  Skipping 'www/firefox' (firefox-4.0_1,1) because a requisite package 'gvfs-1.6.6' (devel/gvfs) failed (specify -k to force)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! devel/gvfs (gvfs-1.6.6)       (linker error)
        * www/firefox (firefox-4.0_1,1)
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 10, 2011)

kenchu, *format your posts!*


----------



## kenchu (May 14, 2011)

Sorry for my poor formatting. I am a newbie to FreeBSD. Are
`# portupgrade -o archivers/xz lzmautils\*`
`# portupgrade -R firefox`
suitable for solving the upgrade problem?


----------

